# Best paint for glossing?



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Moved into a new build nearly a year ago, besides the fact I can't believe how quickly it's gone....

Noticed lots of the white gloss has gone yellow!

What's the best paint to use to avoid it going yellow so quick, also how should I prepare the areas as I don't want to loose the definition in all the nice shapes etc..

Cheers


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

pretty much like everything, its all in the prep. good sand, clean and decent brushes. for doors id use mini rollers.

id get dulex satinwoood, their gloss is abit too bright.

cant remember what my painter mate said but they cant put as much something in the paint these days so it goes yellow quicker.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Oil based will yellow, water based will not.

I would use johnstones aqua gloss/satin finish &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Dulux Trade Diamond Eggshell. £55 for 5L but it's the best paint you'll ever use. Waterbased and won't yellow.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

We've used acrylic gloss for a while, think it's Leyland trade. Avoids the typical gloss smell and hasn't yellowed in the two years it's been on.


----------

